# TESO Upgrade



## Mottekus (11. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bräuchte mal ein wenig Hilfe. Ich besitze die Standard Version von TESO und wollte mir nun die Addons kaufen. Welches Paket ist da das richtige? Ich steige da nicht durch

LG

Mottekus


----------



## azzih (11. Februar 2020)

Also soweit ich weiss bekommst du wenn du ein Monatsabo abschließt Zugriff auf alle DLC ausser den neusten (Elsweyr). Du kannst auch die DLCs einzeln ewerben und das Ding F2P spielen, die Einschränkungen ohne Abo sind im Prinzip nicht wirklich merkbar.

Hab mir die DLCs Morrowind und Elsweyr auch gekauft. Im Keyshop deines Vertrauens kosten die zwischen 9-12€ und lohnen sich schon mit den ganzen neuen Gebieten, vertonten Quests, Storys und neuen Klassen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Februar 2020)

Grundsätzlich muss man erstmal sortieren, es gibt Dlcs und Kapitel. Dlcs sind kleinere "Häppchen" also mal ein Gebiet oder zwei Dungeons, ein Kapitel ist meist größer und kostet daher auch mehr eine Übersicht findest du hier. Alle Dlcs und Kapitel sind, bis auf das momentan aktuellste Kapitel Elsweyr, über Kronen im Shop kaufbar, das aktuellste Kapitel gibts soweit ich weiß immer nur über Echtgeld zu kaufen. Nun gibt es Eso+ damit bekommst du gegen monatliche Gebühr alle Dlcs und ich meine auch die alten Kapitel, also Morrowind und Summerset (bei den Kapitel bin ich mir nicht sicher), für diesen Zeitraum freigeschaltet, dazu 10% mehr Ep und einen unendlichen Handwerksbeutel sowie 1650 Kronen pro Monat. Möchtest du hingegen die Dlcs kaufen sollte es im Kronenshop irgendwo ein "Glory und irgendwas" Bundle geben welches die ersten 4 Dlcs kostengünstig beinhaltet, bei den anderen Dlcs kommt es eben drauf an was du für Content möchtest also eher PvE oder PvP bzw. eher Gruppen Inhalte. Weiterhin kann man momentan das dieses Jahr erscheinende Greymoor Kapitel vorbestellen dann bekommt man auch alle bisher erschienenen Kapitel dazu, also Morrowind, Summerset und Elsweyr ist aber selbst in der Standart Edition wohl nicht ganz günstig.

Edit: Gerade selbst nochmal in die verlinkte Übersicht geschaut, in Eso+ sind wie oben geschrieben alle alten Kapitel (Morrowind und Summerset) sowie alle Dlcs bis auf Scalebreaker und Dragonhold enthalten. Wenn Greymoor erschienen ist werden mit großer Sicherheit auch die beiden Dlcs sowie Elsweyr enthalten sein. Das erste Dlc also Imperial City sollte es mittlerweile kostenlos im Kronen Shop geben oder das war nur zeitweise. An den "Geburtstagen" der Dlcs  gibt es zusätzlich zu einem kleinen Event auch immer das jeweilige Dlcs stark reduziert.


----------



## orca113 (11. Dezember 2020)

Also ich habe mir (Xbox One Series X) das Greymoore geholt (gibt es als Upgrade fürs Grundspiel) kostet zur Zeit zwischen 30 und 40€  Darin bekommst du die Kapitel (Große Sachen, AddOns sind was anderes) Greymoor, Elsweyr, Summerset und Morrowind. Leider geht es bei mir hinten und vorn nicht. Habe riesen ärger mit denen weil ich das Paket gekauft habe (einzelhandel) den Code eingegeben habe, es in Xbox Live als in meinem Besitz ist jedoch im Spiel nicht funktioniert. Bei mir ist das Grundspiel ausser dem Startbildschirm noch genauso wie sonst. Greymoore wird mir dort weiter zum kauf angeboten wenn ich es starten will.

Auf dem PC habe ich es auch und dort habe auch ich das Grundspiel gehabt und digital bei Bethesda Greymoore geholt. Da läuft alles.


----------

